
Microsoft:'no known ransomware' runs on Windows 10 S – so we tried to hack it - phr4ts
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-no-known-ransomware-windows-we-tried-to-hack-it/
======
mtgx
> But one common attack point exists. Hickey was able to exploit how Microsoft
> Word, available to download from the Windows app store, handles and
> processes macros.

Of course that's how they did it.

~~~
smhenderson
No doubt. I get that MS doesn't want to break the sometimes decades old
solutions people came up with for around the office by removing VBA but they
should offer a version of MSO that simply does not support it.

Consumers and younger businesses with no VBA dependencies could buy it and
companies that need to can continue to buy a version that supports VBA.

The only draw back I can think of is the confusion this could cause when
buying. Maybe they could just rip VBA out of Office all together and sell it
as an add-on to those who need it.

~~~
theandrewbailey
A somewhat good idea, but you can disable macros through domain group policy.

[https://superuser.com/questions/1073060/disable-all-
microsof...](https://superuser.com/questions/1073060/disable-all-microsoft-
office-macros-globally-for-all-users#answer-1073064)

------
PaulHoule
I think few hackers are going to write code to hack the five or six Windows 10
S users...

~~~
SamUK96
You make a good point. Although the purported motives for Windows 10 S are
somewhat agreeable, like approved apps to stop users downloading malware, the
whole concept needs to die in a dumpster fire.

You just _know_ that it'll start with not allowing obvious l33t hacker apps
onto the store, and swifty end with any app that features a hex color vaguely
similar to Pepe the Frog's to be banned because some wannabe buzzfeed writer
said that that shade of green is a hate crime (hugely exaggerating here).

------
jwommack
There is no try; only hacked and soon to be hacked.

